# help with optimum reverb time for audio studio



## alcp2012 (Feb 18, 2013)

i would like to know what the optimum reverb time is for an audio studio (typical AM booth) with dimensions 2.6x2.73x2.58 meters. i read a number of sites but mostly just say something about auditoriums and stuff with no particulars on dimensions and frequencies. the reverb time depends upon the volume of the room and frequency right? i made calculations but i couldn't base my measurements so much on these since the calculations are based on an empty room and i measured an existing room with equipments and furniture. 
i hope i am asking the right question here... thanks!


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's a good read ( the zipped pdf ) that includes some measurable guidelines for one to aim towards .

- I personally like a ( super-low / dry ) 2 to 3 ms decay time ( T20 or T30 ) for music listening ( & mixing ) .

- Beyond that ( don't be afraid to ) buy a book ( or two ) to start building up a life-lasting reference library.







:sn:


----------



## alcp2012 (Feb 18, 2013)

wow, super thanks! :T i'd surely look into these :reading:


----------

